# Kings Playoffs



## ECHAWI (Jul 10, 2010)

Guarantee a playoff spot this year!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat fan here, rooting for you guys to make the playoffs. I really like your young roster and think you have a better future than Portland, Memphis, and perhaps even OKC. 'Reke/DMC can be one of the best 1-2 punches in the league in a few seasons. Add to that guys like Greene, Casspi, and Thompson and I think you're sitting quite pretty. 

Am I over-rating anyone there? Would that be the projected starting line-up next year?


----------



## ECHAWI (Jul 10, 2010)

we dont really have a set lineup specially with our big men

dalembert 

Landry

thompson

DMC

and even WHiteside


theres also gunna be a push for the three spot with casspi and greene, regardless were the youngest team and can do work and are deep down low


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Who are the starting 2-guard candidates then?


----------



## ECHAWI (Jul 10, 2010)

its pretty much beno and tyreke


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jace said:


> Who are the starting 2-guard candidates then?


When everyone was healthy last season, the starting backcourt was Beno and Reke.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Does Beno handle more point duties? What's wrong with Donte Greene? He's just not ready?

Also, who'd you realistically part with in a trade for Melo? Y'all are my darkhorse. And if it does go down, a Melo/Cousins/Evans trio could be nasty.


----------



## ECHAWI (Jul 10, 2010)

Benos been running the point all last season, and doing it very well.

donte greene is awsome, hes fighting for the SF spot with casspi, and either way, he would be the perfect spark off the bench.

Honestly im not too big on getting anthoney unless we sign him to an extension, we would probably have to part with JT, Casspi, and a first rounder. and its not worth it unless hes gunna stay here.

Reke/Melo/Cousins

thats nasty.


----------

